# Gloves-For a raynauds sufferer



## Alcdrew (19 Feb 2008)

I know glove threads in the sort of weather we're having at the moment must bore most of you, but...

Does any one have any sugestions on warm gloves for someone that suffers Raynaud's disease which are thin??

I apperciate that thin and warm don't go hand in hand, but it's for the wife and we all know women what the impossible. She is new to biking, and starting to enjoy it, but is suffering in the recent cold. I have lent her my big winter biking gloves but she said that A: her hands were still cold and B: the gloves were to bulk and made changing gear hard.

So any advice on what I could look at getting for her? I'm thinking layers, but how to layer and keep the bulk down/ still have tactilaty?


----------



## gavintc (19 Feb 2008)

I used to suffer from very cold hands - but less so recently. I found in the winter that ski gloves were a useful alternative to cycle gloves - well padded and not too pricey. But, they are pretty well padded. An alternative, I have found is to use very thin skin tight inners under normal winter gloves. If you can get them - the 3 fingered 'lobster' gloves are warm. I bought a pair from a Canadian outdoor (MEC) shop last winter, but once again you lose some dexterity.


----------



## longers (19 Feb 2008)

Check out your local Esso garage, mine are selling Thinsulate gloves for £2.99. I have Raynauds and these gloves kept my hands warm for my return ride tonight and no problem changing gear. If they're not suitable then you've not lost much.

Otherwise I don't know what to suggest but I did get a pair of liner gloves from a motorbike shop to fit under my now relegated Aldi gloves for colder days. I will find a link a friend sent me to a cheap on-line supplier and post it later.


----------



## longers (19 Feb 2008)

Cheers Anton, he sent me another link 20 minutes ago. Spooky .


Cheap thermals.


----------



## Crackle (19 Feb 2008)

Yeah I also have it. Don't tend to suffer on the bike though, used to get it walking and climbing, always wore mitts and carried one of those charcoal handwarmers but both are rather impractical for cycling.

What about something like the SealSkinz I and my wife have them. Quite tight fitting and not too bulky but the waterproof liner will eliminate any windchill which was always a factor for me. You can also put those small handwarmer packets you get for skiing in the back of the glove which will generate some extra heat. I did that recently skiing, except I put them in the palm so I could pull my fingers back into the whole glove to warm up but there wouldn't be room in the Sealskinz.


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (19 Feb 2008)

These badboys from Gore would be my reccomendation - they are pretty thin, VERY warm, but remain comfortable with sweaty hands - i only notice it when I take them off, there is none of the sliding around feeling some winter gloves have.

They don't change their degree of insulation when they get wet, which is brilliant IMO, especially compared to my last gloves.

They are bulky enough to make gear changes on STI's a bit vague, but are still pretty reasonable.


----------



## summerdays (20 Feb 2008)

I've got Raynauds ... and in the normal cold weather I'm doing alright with my Specialized Wind Deflect. However I'm failing to cope with the really cold weather we are having. (Tried 2 pairs of gloves, gloves for skiers, Night Vision gloves - all failed). Taking lots of hand warmers with me, but not much good on the bike.

I'm contemplating heated gloves: http://www.primrose-london.co.uk/heated-gloves-p-686.html
they have a deluxe version but they are out of stock:
http://www.primrose-london.co.uk/de....html?osCsid=0e7c08963039b24c8f8042a1a57228b4
My main worry with both of those is how bulky they would be and my lack of being able to try it on before I buy.

(Either that or my other traditional remedy: alcohol).


----------



## summerdays (20 Feb 2008)

Your post has spurred me on and I have finally ordered a pair from:
http://www.blazewear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=67&products_id=182
as they have medium in stock. Nowhere has large which would of been my preferred size just to allow a bit extra room.

I will report back when they arrive what they are like and if I can cycle in them. Although by the time they arrive we will probably be in the next wet spell instead.


----------



## Crackle (20 Feb 2008)

Heated Gloves, wow! I never knew they existed, except the motorbike type gauntlets you can get. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## on the road (20 Feb 2008)

Get a pair of gloves larger then what you would normally get and wear a thin pair underneath them, that works for me.


----------



## domtyler (20 Feb 2008)

Assos do a winter glove set that is basically three different sets that you wear on top of each other according to how cold it is. Quite pricey at about a hundred quid though.


Here you go:
http://www.awcycles.co.uk/brands/Assos/Winter System Gloves/13022/index.aspx


----------



## on the road (20 Feb 2008)

domtyler said:


> Assos do a winter glove set that is basically three different sets that you wear on top of each other according to how cold it is. Quite pricey at about a hundred quid though.
> 
> 
> Here you go:
> http://www.awcycles.co.uk/brands/Assos/Winter System Gloves/13022/index.aspx


I think I'll pass


----------



## Alcdrew (20 Feb 2008)

domtyler said:


> Assos do a winter glove set that is basically three different sets that you wear on top of each other according to how cold it is. Quite pricey at about a hundred quid though.
> 
> 
> Here you go:
> http://www.awcycles.co.uk/brands/Assos/Winter System Gloves/13022/index.aspx



They look ideal. But as much as I love my wife £100 is going too far, at this stage of her biking. All I need to do is find those about 1/3 of the price.



summerdays said:


> Your post has spurred me on and I have finally ordered a pair from:
> http://www.blazewear.com/index.php?m...roducts_id=182
> as they have medium in stock. Nowhere has large which would of been my preferred size just to allow a bit extra room.
> 
> I will report back when they arrive what they are like and if I can cycle in them. Although by the time they arrive we will probably be in the next wet spell instead.



I look forward to hearing what you think of them, I did see some heated gloves, but just felt they looked far too bulky.


----------



## summerdays (20 Feb 2008)

I suspect they are too bulky for normal riding ... but on the days when I'm desparate, it can't be any worse than riding with no feeling in my fingers. Plus it saps your overall energy on the bike too.


----------



## snapper_37 (21 Feb 2008)

I have slight Raynauds and also trouble with the ulna nerve. Have just bought a pair of Specialized Ladies Deflect.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ProductDeta...360031361&n=Specialized Ladies Deflect Gloves

Been trying them out all week and I've found with warm and comfortable. They do say only down to about 10 deg C but I've used them at much colder temperature and they've been fine.

Hope it helps.


----------



## summerdays (21 Feb 2008)

They are fine as my normal gloves - although initially I thought the XL wasn't big enough, but the minute the temperatures are down near 5 or the wind chill is up/wet they aren't enough. They definately do cut the wind out.


----------



## Tynan (21 Feb 2008)

assos expensive?

surely not!

Never suffered with cold hands, had routine cycle gloves at a year round weight and never a problem, although I do have fingerless mitts for summer now

my big toes are another matter entirely, especially the left one, thanks Mum


----------



## summerdays (24 Feb 2008)

Blazewear Heated Glove
Well the glove arrived on Friday - just 2 days after ordering, but I wasn't in, so picked them up from the Sorting Office yesterday.
First impressions aren't brilliant for cycling purposes.

I bought the Medium - wondering if I had needed a large (which they didn't have in stock), normally I just fit a ladies XL glove as I have long fingers. The sizing is more like a mans glove - the fingers are long enough and it does cover my wrist, but its too big across the palm and the wrist. For some reason it flares at the wrist, which means that although there is a velcro fastener, there is too much material bunched up at the wrist when I use the velcro.

The palm is a sort of rubber/plastic stuff which forms bad ridges when you curl your hand as if you are gripping the handlebars. The material on the back of the hand is fine (though no absorbant thumb material).
Battery pack sits on the back of the wrist and is 3 AA batteries which make the glove heavier, husbands comment was it didn't look very protected from the rain - but that it was only a battery pack and could probably be replaced.
Heating part - well its not really the weather to try it out. The gloves feel fairly warm when worn in the house without the heated bit on. There is definately a sensation of warmth when it is switched on - not really hot - I couldn't imagine turning it off on a cold day. And the heat does go down the fingers.
As yet I haven't tried riding the bike in them, I'm trying to make my mind up whether to return them. 

My main gripes would be the fit and the bulkiness. If I knew they were bringing out a better fitting ladies version next winter I would return them and wait. On the other hand I have just looked at the weather on metcheck and its put sleety snowflakes for Thursday here, and I'm working on the far side of town that day so that may be a vote to keep them.

Sorry for the waffling review ... I will add a futher comment if I keep them and after I have used them properly.


----------



## bianco (24 Feb 2008)

I'm a sufferer too, I've got two gloves that do the trick.

Sealskinz Technical gloves for commuting.

DHB windproof gloves for those rides when you build up a huge sweat.


----------



## Charlotte_C+ :-) (24 Feb 2008)

snapper_37 said:


> I have slight Raynauds and also trouble with the ulna nerve. Have just bought a pair of Specialized Ladies Deflect.
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ProductDeta...360031361&n=Specialized Ladies Deflect Gloves
> 
> ...





Those are the first & only gloves ive tried, & afraid they dont keep my hands warm, as i can feel the wind going right through them. but each to their own of course. so im also trying to find some non bulky gloves as i suffer with the damn raynauds


----------



## summerdays (3 Mar 2008)

Well I can now report back having used the gloves ... they are too bulky for normal cycling, although I would wear them when desperate. 

In the meantime after reading a few reviews I bought myself some Pearl Izumi Amfib gloves rrp £40. These are also bulky but less so on the palm as they are designed for cycling, though its still awkward trying to do things like lock up the bike. 

I have worn them whilst being out in the cold and damp of today for several hours (on a day when I think I would normally of lost my circulation in my fingers), and I have stayed warm enough to keep my circulation going. I managed to find the gloves at Girls Run Too for the bargin price of £10 plus £4 p&p. (I think they are probably last years model but other sites are trying to sell the same glove for £40). 
http://www.girlsruntoo.co.uk/GirlsRunTooSite/product/Sale_All/4403PIZamf.htm


----------



## djmc (3 Mar 2008)

Mitts with all the fingers together are warmer than gloves but not so good for cycling. If you get silk inner gloves you can wear these under whatever gloves you normally wear. They are also good for fiddling about which you can't do with ordinary gloves. Make sure the rest of you is warm. Wear a hat, thick socks etc, the body shuts off the extremities to maintain the core temperature. If that is warm then warmth is more likely to percolate to the fingers.


----------



## yello (3 Mar 2008)

The warmest glove I have tried is the Specialised Radiant. I don't suffer with cold hands, but neither would I say I'm blessed with warm ones, so I only use the radiant's in near or below zero temperatures because otherwise my hands sweat in them.


----------



## Noodley (4 Mar 2008)

domtyler said:


> Assos do a winter glove set that is basically three different sets that you wear on top of each other according to how cold it is. Quite pricey at about a hundred quid though.
> 
> 
> Here you go:
> http://www.awcycles.co.uk/brands/Assos/Winter System Gloves/13022/index.aspx




I picked up a pair of the "lobster" gloves for six quid in a sale - they are great! I would not have paid the original (£25?) asking price, but I wore them over track mitts last week and had warm hands all during a 12 hour ride. No mean thing for February in Scotland!


----------



## rcrott1 (19 Nov 2008)

Hey everyone....

i cycle to and from work every day, and have REALLY bad raynauds, have met with a multitude of Doctors, all who have told me to just move to where it is warm!

Found these online and thought you may want to look in to them.... i am picking up a pair tonight and will let you know what i think..

http://www.therapygloves.com/raynaudsgloves.html

Rob


----------



## summerdays (19 Nov 2008)

I await your review with bated (?sp) breath.... you say you are picking up a pair, in the UK?


----------



## B13 (21 Nov 2008)

Hi there!!

I have_ severe_ Raynaud's too - and have therefore had to give up cycling with my cycle club until it gets warmer again in the Spring!!



So I'd be _very_ interested to hear if the gloves that folks are buying actually work!!


----------



## summerdays (21 Nov 2008)

I wore my Amfib ones today - and to be honest I was too warm.... still I have already lost the circulation a couple of times this autumn already. I found putting on my really really warm hat helped warm up the rest of me on those occasions.


----------



## tomb1960 (22 Nov 2008)

Can I suggest you take a look at www.lewiskit.com. They market lightweight fleece gloves which are designed to be worn inside their windproof outer glove. The two gloves worn together are not too bulky, but very warm. I have always found this company very reliable and great value, the gloves are often on offer too! Currently you can get three pairs of merino socks (not bad I've had some) and the glove layering system for £25-00!


----------



## Mr Phoebus (22 Nov 2008)

I suffer with Raynauds quite badly.
I've just acquired some Sealskinz mittens, they'll take some getting used to,
but I think at long last I've found something that will work.
I've yet to test them though in some really bitter weather.
I've also noticed a very slight improvement when I wear a buff and keep all my neck and chin area warm.
(My fingers haven't blanched so much.)


----------



## BentMikey (23 Nov 2008)

One other point that works for me, is that you should make an extra effort to keep your core warm. I always wear a woolly hat, and change layers during a ride to make sure that I'm toasty warm on the inside. This usually keeps my fingers and toes warm too.


----------



## summerdays (23 Nov 2008)

tomb1960 said:


> Can I suggest you take a look at www.lewiskit.com. They market lightweight fleece gloves which are designed to be worn inside their windproof outer glove. The two gloves worn together are not too bulky, but very warm. I have always found this company very reliable and great value, the gloves are often on offer too! Currently you can get three pairs of merino socks (not bad I've had some) and the glove layering system for £25-00!



Looking at the sizing information I would need the Large - as my hand is just over 19 cm in length (though being a female they will be too wide), but on looking at the photo the fingers don't look very long. My longest finger is about 9 cm long. Based on your gloves would they fit or not for me? (Though hubby will kill me if I buy yet another pair of gloves).


----------



## campagman (23 Nov 2008)

I have a shelf in my wardrobe full of gloves for different temperatures (I don't like my hands getting too hot either). The Lewiskit deal looks quite good but then I think 'not another pair' and I don't have a problem with my feet.


----------



## B13 (24 Nov 2008)

For those of you who - like me - get cold feet too, have a look *HERE* at some heated gel insoles!!

I've just bought two pairs!!




I wish they made them hand-shaped so I could re-heat my damn fingers!!!


----------



## orbiter (27 Nov 2008)

BentMikey said:


> One other point that works for me, is that you should make an extra effort to keep your core warm. I always wear a woolly hat, and change layers during a ride to make sure that I'm toasty warm on the inside. This usually keeps my fingers and toes warm too.



I'm surprised this hasn't been mentioned before. It isn't all about gloves! I too have Raynauds and find almost any glove useless if my core isn't _really_ warm, which I guess improves the overall circulation and pumps more warm blood to the extremities. Head & chest protection is most important to avoid losing heat.

On a cold day I try to make sure I'm hot before I go out with whichever of my gloves might keep the heat in AND an extra layer or two. After a while brisk riding I'm generally hotter than I like (and may have to adjust layers or slow down on route) but usually keep warm fingers. 

Pete


----------



## yello (27 Nov 2008)

summerdays said:


> Looking at the sizing information I would need the Large - as my hand is just over 19 cm in length (though being a female they will be too wide), but on looking at the photo the fingers don't look very long.



Trust the sizing guide on the LewisKit website! Their gloves do come up big (or small, whichever way around it is!!). I usually wear medium gloves but bought theirs in a large (after confirming with them). I'm not hugely impressed with them though to be honest. 

The outers aren't as windproof as my Gore Windstoppers (nor is the fit as good), and the seams on the inners are coming apart already (after maybe half a dozen wears). 

The key, for me, in keeping hands warm is to keep my wrists warm; so a good length cuff and secure velcro closure is necessary. I layer as well; base layer under glove cuff, glove cuff then jacket over cuff. 

In terms of pure warmth, the best gloves I have are Specialised Radiants. They're almost too warm on all but the coldest of days!


----------



## summerdays (27 Nov 2008)

I agree about keeping my wrists, ankles and head warm to keep the circulation flowing. Whilst I normally wear a helmet I do on occasion sometimes wear a hat. This is my latest hat that I bought a few weeks ago - it is beautifully warm:







But I guess its not for everyone


----------



## Charlotte_C+ :-) (12 Dec 2008)

Hi everyone  

Would these Sealskin Riding gloves be any good please?. Especially if i used a silk liner glove as well? http://www.polimil.co.uk/acatalog/SealSkinz___Riding_.html

Because im trying to find a pair that arnt to bulky & wont turn my hands blue lol. So untill then i cant get back into cycling


So thank you so much for any opinions on those gloves


----------

